# Sharp Objects MBTI Types



## deloresthegreat (Jun 7, 2018)

Has anyone watched this show? The majority of the characters would be unhealthy for certain. I might elaborate on these if this thread receives responses. Here are my guesses for the personality types of the characters on the HBO show "Sharp Objects":
Camille - Unhealthy INFP. 
Adora - Unhealthy ESFJ. Another potential candidate could be ENFJ.
Amma - Unhealthy ENFP. Another possibility is ESFP. 
Chief Vickery - ISTJ.
Chief Willis - IXTX. 
Alan - IXTJ. We haven't seen much of Alan, but this is what I'm personally seeing.
John Keene - IXFX. 
John Keene's Girlfriend - ESFJ. 
Camille's Editor - INFJ.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah dang. When I read the title I got excited thinking this was going to be a hot theoretical debate about what type real life sharp objects would be. Meat cleaver, scythe, exacto knife, etc.


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

Camille: INFP
Amma: ESFP
Adora: ESFJ or ENFJ (unhealthy dominant Fe)


----------

